# Cover for bowfront tank



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

www.fishtankdirect.com sells them. I just bought one for 36 bow front and love it.


----------



## elo500 (Apr 24, 2013)

Forgot the s. http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/search.aspx?find=Bowfront


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

The problem is that the ones on that site have black plastic lid and only a glass window for light. And I have it currently. I wanted a completely see through lid so that I could use a wider light and possibly even two.


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

they have ones that are completely clear. even the back piece you can cut for equipment.


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.fishtanksdirect.com/GlassAquariumCanopy.aspx?page=2


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Acrylic doesn't do so well as a lid - after a bit of time, it will sag to the point where it may fall into the aquarium.

I'm not sure why, I've heard some people say the humidity warps it/makes it prone to sagging, but it could just be the effects of gravity over time.

If you have any scrap glass, it's not too difficult to cut with a bit of practice, and you don't need very thick glass for a lid. (I just cut up a couple 1/4" panes the other day, and it went pretty well after I practiced on some scrap/waste) The hard part would be cutting the front part, you might be able to get away with using a rectangle and cutting the corners off, making a sort of misshapen hexagon. I've heard that curves are possible, but I imagine they are a lot more difficult then simple straight line cuts.

You would still have to get a hinge - they sell them at plastic supply shops, and sometimes fish stores. You might also want one of those thin plastic flanges/skirts that go on the back, so that you can cut out holes/gaps for filters.
You can make your own living hinge out of silicone - put masking tape on the glass up to the edge on the face of each piece, leave a bit of a gap (I'm not sure how much, 1/2"?), put a wide piece of saran wrap or masking tape spanning the gap on the bottom, and then fill the area with silicone and make it nice and smooth, and let it cure undisturbed.

Although, at that point, buying the hinges and the glass and all, it will probably be about the same cost as just buying one of those lids in the links above...


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I didn't provide enough info. My 16 gallon tank is 20 inches wide, I only see 24 wide for bowfront in the above link. 

I have absolutely no glass cutting experience or tools. And honestly I'd rather not try it with the parent being around. 
Thanks for writing it out though, I hadn't thought that a 'living' hinge like that was possible.


----------



## Beer (Feb 1, 2012)

You could always go with glass for the back half and pecan for the curved portion. A glass shop can cut the back piece and bevel the edges pretty cheap. I'd say the hinge isn't completely necessary. Just a handle so you can lift the front portion easily.


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

http://op5.triadinet.com/elmers/nlcatalog.asp?loc=nlitem.asp&args=sku|529601

Google is your friend.


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

GBRguy said:


> http://op5.triadinet.com/elmers/nlcatalog.asp?loc=nlitem.asp&args=sku|529601
> 
> Google is your friend.


thanks, i tried googling but hadn't come up with a result. obviously your googliness is superior.


----------



## GBRguy (Oct 1, 2013)

no prob. i really like that top the back is easy to cut for filters and what not.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have have just made one using twin wall polycarbonate got a big sheet for £7 its corrugated so should not sag 

One Side is uv protected so won't degrade 

You can cut it with scissors and its strong enough to hold its own weight on mine 100cm 50gal bowfront 

I'm guessing the flap at the front is for access I just cut holes out and used a bit of scrap to slide over the access holes to cover


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Kind of hard to see but the little rectangle is 2 cuts of polycarbonate glued together and then glued to the tank to act as a rim for the top to sit on


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. That looks like it might block a lot of light. Does it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

xev11 said:


> Thanks for sharing. That looks like it might block a lot of light. Does it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Nope none at all

Completely clear


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I used a glass canopy like the ones shown in links above but removed the plastic back and hinge. I keep the rectangle glass pushed to the back and the front glass to the front which leaves a gap in the middle. I have my light right over that and my pipes on the side there. Works very well and didn't cost anything more since I had the canopy already. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a catch, thin acrylic will warp/sag over time.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

fishykid1 said:


> Just a catch, thin acrylic will warp/sag over time.


Not so sure I had an acrylic hood I made on my old tank it was only about 50litres so a small ish lid but it's still going strong now in the garage with loads of stuff piled up on it! 

The polycarbonate I'm using now is reinforced with the corrugated bits like cardboard so shouldn't sag so I would give that a go


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

jameshill247 said:


> Not so sure I had an acrylic hood I made on my old tank it was only about 50litres so a small ish lid but it's still going strong now in the garage with loads of stuff piled up on it!
> 
> The polycarbonate I'm using now is reinforced with the corrugated bits like cardboard so shouldn't sag so I would give that a go


Yeah, that's a small tank though. I had a span of 24" and 1/8" acrylic began to sag over about 3-4 months.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

fishykid1 said:


> Yeah, that's a small tank though. I had a span of 24" and 1/8" acrylic began to sag over about 3-4 months.


Yeah I'm sure it would sag on a larger tank

I'm hoping this new stuff will be alright on my larger tank

Although to be fair it's cheap enough to replace anyway 

Glass is the ideal way to go though if your still planning on making it and maybe an acrylic curve if your not keen on cutting a curve


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

You can have glass cut to your size in every small glass repare company.Will cost x2,x3 thought.


----------



## Terminalance (Oct 31, 2013)

> www.fishtankdirect.com sells them. I just bought one for 36 bow front and love it.


Would you mind posting pictures of your hood? Their website really doesn't have a decent depiction of the cover.


----------

